# achat musique sur iTunes disparu de mon iphone



## ziva (2 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

j'ai acheté de la musique via itunes; Les morceaux se sont bien retrouvés sur l'imac, la mini tablette, mais, à disparu de l'iphone . J'ai relié celui-ci à l'imac pour faire une synchronisation mais ça n'a pas fonctionné . 
Qui peut m'aider ?
Merci !


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2014)

Est-ce que l'adresse mail identifiée sur iTunes est la même sur l'iMac et l'iPhone ?


----------



## ziva (4 Mai 2014)

Oui, c'est la même. En fait, j'ai oublié de préciser que les titres musicaux ont bien été un moment dans l'iPhone, mais ont disparu d'un coup. Ai-je fais une mauvaise manuvre ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------

